# Haus Juris



## gsdbristow (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello, 

I'm based in Northern Virginia and interested in purchasing my first GSD puppy. 

After researching Haus Juris I encountered a variety of negative reviews. I'd greatly appreciate any insight on Haus Juris or suggestions for any other breeders?

Thanks


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

gsdbristow said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm based in Northern Virginia and interested in purchasing my first GSD puppy.
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## TCAP1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Have 2 dogs from Haus Juris and have no regrets other than they are in Nokesville & i'm in Virginia Beach.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Mister C said:


> PM sent


I've decided to make my PM public since another forum member asked me about my experience with Haus Juris.

~~~~~~~~~~~~

I have a 4.5 month old puppy from Haus Juris and am extremely pleased with him. His temperament is wonderful: he has good nerves, is very confident, smart, outgoing, friendly with dogs, adults and children, and bounces back from stress very quickly. He also has a medium-level drive which is just what I wanted--he can bring it when I need him to but he also has a great off switch. Linus rocks obedience and is already doing relatively long down & sit stays with heavy distractions (in front of a group of puppies in puppy class). 

Linus is also very handsome with excellent structure--but I am super biased. Judge for yourself. Below is a recent picture of him.

If you are looking for a West German Show Line (WGSL) then I recommend this breeder. Megan Judge, the owner, is a very responsible breeder and couldn't care more about her dogs. 

There are a couple of old internet postings bashing Haus Juris. I talked to Megan about them and was fully satisfied that it really was the dog owner that was being unreasonable and not her.

They welcome visits and have puppies available now from Kloud and Alley I think. Kloud is an amazing dog and I encourage you to meet him.

I did a bunch of research before choosing this breeder. I liked Black Thorn but they breed working line dogs and I wanted WGSL. 

The only negative thing I would have to say about Haus Juris is that it is sometimes difficult to get in contact with Megan. My patience paid off, however. She is a busy woman and she did get back into touch with me.

One other thing. Megan typically insists on selecting a dog for you based on what you are looking for. She does give you a selection between a small number of pups she thinks would work best for you. I was unsure about this at first but Megan knows her dogs and she has a questionnaire that helps her understand what you want. Also, she has way more time with the pups than you will have. I trusted her and it worked out perfectly. Linus is a wonderful match for us.

Best of luck,

Michael

ps check out the puppy forums on this site. There are lots of threads about how to select a breeder.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

The other St Paddy's day pup...so handsome..


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

ksotto333 said:


> The other St Paddy's day pup...so handsome..


Thanks Ksotto333. He's my sweet baboo. I've been meaning to post some pics of Linus. I will do so sometime this weekend.


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

I find it interesting that so many people praise Haus Juris. Last time I posted my experience an admin removed it, so I wouldn't be surprised if it happened again. Maybe that's why you won't find any negative experiences mentioned here.


----------



## K9SarVa (Aug 10, 2015)

*Follow Up*

I to am looking into purchasing a dog from Haus Juris. Any input I could get would be great. I am just trying to do as much research as possible before such an important decision. PM if you prefer. Thanks!


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

***Removed by ADMIN *** Breeder bashing against board rules. Please contact poster via PM for this type of information. ***


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I would contact rescues in the area to find out if the above post is accurate. Also GSDs as a breed have orthopedic issues


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

holland said:


> I would contact rescues in the area to find out if the above post is accurate. Also GSDs as a breed have orthopedic issues


That is good advice. We have a No Breeder Bashing Rule on the board, since as a board we need to remain neutral and not involved in individuals' disputes with their breeder, so no negatives can be posted on the open board. 

Haus Juris seems to have a good reputation, and I'm sure there are some nice dogs out there, but you'll have to do you own homework. Contacting local rescues and vets in the area is a good idea. Contact the breeder and ask for references. People should always do this anyways when looking into a breeder. 

You can contact GSD clubs or other dog training event/organizations in your area and ask if there are members with Haus Juris dogs that you can talk to, among some ideas on how to go about doing this type of research.

For myself I would stay away from large volume breeders. I would choose to support a smaller hobby breeder that carefully screens the new owners and takes back dogs that people can't keep to prevent the dogs from ending up in shelters and rescues.


----------

